

How a CSS Triangle is Made - zhs
http://codepen.io/chriscoyier/pen/lotjh

======
jerrya
All of these remarkable ways to hack CSS to make different geometric shapes
(semi-circles, triangles, whatever) just leave me believing there is no
computer science in CSS, no engineering in CSS, just a collection of hacks to
develop to an underwhelming overcomplicated underpowered spec.

Add yet another level of unneeded complexity to web work.

~~~
Jasper_
CSS is very extremely well-specified in how it draws stuff, and if you use it
within its bounds, it's very good at doing what it set out to accomplish. That
is, as a way to style content. It was not designed as a "draw a triangle"
language, and I'm sure the original people behind the CSS standard would never
have thought of exploiting the bevel effect to draw a triangle.

I don't understand the attitude of "well, you're using CSS outside the bounds
of what it was designed for, that means that CSS is ad-hoc garbage", nor the
attitude of "well, you're exploiting CSS in a clever way, that means you're a
terrible engineer".

It's a clever hack in the truest sense of the word, and that makes me proud.

~~~
jerrya
The first five years of CSS articles were: "How I got two columns in CSS" and
"How I ditched tables for two columns in CSS".

This does not make me think of CSS as a well specified standard to be used to
style content in a manner needed by the web.

~~~
Jasper_
Layout is a very different problem than styling. I think it's an absolute
shame we're now just getting sophisticated layout management, but the styling
has been around for a while, and it works fine.

------
Raphmedia
I really like this. It's simple, but work so well. I could see a website
making tutorials this way.

------
twodayslate
That's the weirdest way to format HTML I've ever seen

~~~
wingerlang
It said (jade) so it seems to be this: [http://jade-lang.com/](http://jade-
lang.com/)

~~~
yefim
Jade is the default template language in Express (common Node web framework)
so a lot of people have been picking it up.

